# Anna Belle at 148 days.



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is my next doe that is ready.

Normally she is one of those that is under your feet, and in the way, but OH NOT NOW, she does not want to get near you and boy you better not touch her or even look at her.

She was mad can you tell? This was last night









This one was a week or more ago, now she is open and has some discharge, she was NOT happy with me looking at her back end, and no way was I going to see her udder.










I say she will have this baby before Friday.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its so interesting how their behavior changes


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine was the complete opposite, she wasnt overly friendly. But when it was labor time I couldnt leave her side or she was pissed, and screaming for me. Today she is still kinda loving towards me so thats a plus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is like ...mom ...you got me into this....now ....I am mad ...because I feel uncomfortable...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo yes, she looks very unhappy about the pics. LOL


----------

